# What's the Deal with Salt Soap?



## Mom2LilMan (Mar 1, 2012)

I've tried searching for the answer to this question, but I've not come up with anything.

What's the deal with salt soap?  What's it good for?  Why would I use it?


----------



## fiddletree (Mar 1, 2012)

ha!

I've wondered the same thing for a long time.  I don't really get the appeal of rubbing salt on my skin, I'm not a turkey....


----------



## rileylite (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think there's much benefit to it in a rinse off product. But I think bath salts and things that you soak in/leave on, it can definitely have benefits as far as softening your skin and relieving muscle soreness. 
We add salt to a bar we make with lime EO just to create a kind of margarita aesthetic, but it's purely for looks.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2012)

My skin feels very soft after using a salt bar as compared to my regular soaps. But I mainly love the abundant foamy lather.    If you go through the CP section, there are numerous threads about salt soaps which will give you more information. 

Speaking of the CP section, I'm moving this thread over there since you're discussing soap.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 1, 2012)

Make one and try it out for yourself! Just make sure you cure it properly or you won't get the benefits. As soon as my new(est) molds come in, I'm making up a batch of peppermint/spearmint salt soap. Well, actually two or three batches, since I'll be using the heck out of them myself! Mint scrubby soap (poppy seeds making it scrubby) is devine... Salt soap is devine, combined, I'm sure it'll be next to orgasmic. The salt bars make me feel super fresh.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 1, 2012)

The old adage of 'To each his/her own' definitely applies to whatever kind of soap we make, to be sure.    Some love salt bars, and some just don't see the point. I personally like them. They are my go-to soap to stick by the sink for washing grubby hands. I like them over my regular-type soap for this purpose because they are super hard, super long-lasting, and they hold up well to frequent use without getting gooping up my soap dishes.

I love using them in the summer months because they feel so refreshing to my skin.

Hubby likes washing with them whenever he gets cuts, nicks, and scrapes because they heal quicker with my salt soap as opposed to when he washes with my regular soap. 


IrishLass


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 2, 2012)

I use my salt bars for washing my face.  They're 100% CO and SF 20%, which means there's no dry or tight feeling after using them.  The fine salt removes dead skin cells and salt is known to draw moisture.

I agree that the best way to find out what's so good about them, is to make some ... or buy some from someone else and give them a try.


----------



## maryannm (Mar 2, 2012)

I like to use salt bars at the sink.  They don't get melty.  Even with my soap saver, often "regular" soap makes a gooey mess, but the salt soap stays nice and solid.


----------



## PippiL (Mar 2, 2012)

I love salt bars,they feel like lotion to me.Yes they are very hard,smell great  and leave my hands very soft.


----------



## Jezzy (Mar 2, 2012)

I am a salt bar lover too... It is all I use. Love the way my skin feels after a shower... If you are going to make it. Watch it like a hawk... Informally cut mine an hour after pouring it into the mold


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 2, 2012)

Or just go all out like someone I know *cough, cough* did, and buy a bunch of individual bar silicone molds specifically for salt bars!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 2, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> Or just go all out like someone I know *cough, cough* did, and buy a bunch of individual bar silicone molds specifically for salt bars!



Hmm...I wonder who that was.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 2, 2012)

I plea the fifth!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 2, 2012)

I got the individual silicone molds after many many many failed salt bar batches.  In fact even after the molds it took me a while to get it down.  I just made my first good batch the other week.  I was having crazy ash and lots of crumbling.  

The salt soap looks really neat, feels nice in your hand/on your skin and lasts a loooong time.  People like it just because it's different too.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 2, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> I plea the fifth!



Well, I'm sure we'll figure it out once you post pics of the lovely sounding peppermint/spearmint soap...hint...hint.  :wink: 

Sorry Mom2LilMan - I got a little off topic. As IrishLass said 'To each his/her own'. You might find you hate them. I've found they're much nicer after a long cure. I usually cure mine for 2-3 months and I just love the lather. It's different from regular soap.


----------



## KD (Mar 2, 2012)

Both my 16-year old daughter and I (I'm 50) like salt bars as facial soap.  It's not drying, but it has been very effective at tackling her breakouts.  I follow up with straight shea butter, and I have a skin care routine that is inexpensive, effective, and gentle.  You really should make a small batch and try it for yourself.  I was really unconvinced until I tried it for myself.


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!  Of course, it's to each their own. That makes perfect sense. I've never made CP soap, but I'll think about it.  Im generally a liquid soap person, but salt soap does sound interesting.


----------



## semplice (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm glad you asked the question because I was wondering this as well.  Specifically, if you shower with it, do you have to avoid sensitive areas?  (My instinct says you wouldn't want to use it EVERYWHERE!)


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 11, 2012)

semplice said:
			
		

> I'm glad you asked the question because I was wondering this as well.  Specifically, if you shower with it, do you have to avoid sensitive areas?  (My instinct says you wouldn't want to use it EVERYWHERE!)



It really depends on the person. For instance, I'm fine with using salt bars _everywhere_, although it will sting a little if I have a cut or a scrape anywhere on my skin (but I find the salt causes those things to heal quicker). On the other hand, my sister (who does a lot of marathon bike riding), finds them uncomfortable to use in her nether regions.


IrishLass


----------



## semplice (Mar 11, 2012)

I see.  Well, I might have to give salt bars a try in the near future!


----------



## PippiL (Mar 11, 2012)

I just showered with one of my salt bars, I just love them.They feel like lotion and don't burn in " sensitive areas"....


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

I purchased salt bars and love them. i want to find a recipe to make one.
I use them on every part of my body and never had a problem. I think they are devine looks and feel.

what is your favorite type of salt to use in them?


----------



## PippiL (Mar 11, 2012)

I just use regular table salt.....


----------



## Hazel (Mar 11, 2012)

Robbiegirl said:
			
		

> I purchased salt bars and love them. i want to find a recipe to make one.



Most people just use 100% coconut oil for salt bars. I ususally use 80% CO and then another oil to up the conditioning value. I don't know if it's really necessary to add a different oil since I use a higher SF for them. I just got used to doing it this way.

You can also use coconut milk or some other liquid instead of water.



			
				Robbiegirl said:
			
		

> what is your favorite type of salt to use in them?



I've used both table salt and sea salt. I prefer fine grained salt. I don't think it really makes a difference as long as you don't use Epsom or dead sea salt.


----------



## PippiL (Mar 11, 2012)

I use coconut oil, palm kernel oil, castor oil and shea butter...
70% table salt, 20 SF


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 11, 2012)

Honestly you just have to try one to know. I'd been making cp soap for a couple of years before I tried one and always heard this salt soap is great blah blah blah and thought gee what could be so good about salty soap.....but as soon as you try it ...you know lol Words just don't do it justice but its NIIIIIIIIICE lol 

And about the cyclist who doesn't like it on their nether regions lol I bet that it kills on chafe and saddle sores mehehehehe


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 12, 2012)

Most people love swimming or relaxing in salt water and if you've holiday in the Islands ... places that are hot ... the salt level is higher and you float easier, meaning it may be even more enjoyable.  When in salt water ... the salt goes everywhere ... absolutely everywhere.

Salt may sting some people with chaffed or sore spots ... but salt is also the best way to heal these things!


----------



## semplice (Mar 12, 2012)

Okay, I'm gonna go for it...when my 7 lb jug of CO gets here later this week!


----------



## green soap (Mar 12, 2012)

I am a recent convert to salt soaps.  I have been gardening a lot, have multiple scrapes and cuts from the blackberries and roses attacking me.  I have been using the salt soaps and they are helping with the skin abuse.

Also wanted to mention that we have been using them as hand soaps, since they do not dissolve all over the dish soap, or less so.  Actually not at all.  Another reason I like them.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Mar 12, 2012)

*Salt Soap*

Question - you talk about 100% salt, do you mean that if you are using 20 oz of oil you use 20 oz of salt? Do you dissolve it in the water before adding the lye? I would like to make some, but not sure when/how, or how much.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 12, 2012)

> Question - you talk about 100% salt, do you mean that if you are using 20 oz of oil you use 20 oz of salt?


Correct.  




> Do you dissolve it in the water before adding the lye?



Nope, no dissolving. You just stir it right into your raw batter 'as is' when it has reached trace- right before you pour into your mold. 


IrishLass


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 12, 2012)

I just ordered the silicone mold from BB so I can try them, I wish that order would hurry up and get here!

Im gonna borrow Irishlass' recipe...thank you for posting it!


----------



## PippiL (Mar 12, 2012)

I only use 70% salt, enough for me.You have to add the salt at thicker trace.
I let the trace get really thick before pouring, to make sure, the salt stays where it should.


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Mar 13, 2012)

I went to a local store and bought my first bar of salt soap (Zum Bar)!  I also bought an oatmeal bar from a local artisan.  I figure that I should probably try them before I go making my own!  I'll probably start with the salt bar b/c I'm so curious!

I've ordered some soapmaking books, so I gotta wait a while.  I figure these two bars should keep me "occupied" while I read the books, make the soap, and let it cure.  I feel a little impatient tho.  :wink:


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you, I too will have to give this a try, hubby likes a HARD bar and one that doesn't turn into a pile of gooo when it gets wet.


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Mar 15, 2012)

The salt bar is very nice so far!  I like it.  Might have to make some of my own whenever I get some experience.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 15, 2012)

Kansas Farm Girl said:
			
		

> Thank you, I too will have to give this a try, hubby likes a HARD bar and one that doesn't turn into a pile of gooo when it gets wet.



My family isn't all that excited about the soap I make, however, I put it in soap dishes once in awhile, lol. I put a salt bar in one and my step-father actually said that he really liked it. That right there is enough evidence for me, lol.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Robbiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hazel, do I add the lye to the coconut milk if I make the recipe? I put it in soapcalc using just coconut oil, coconut milk and salt , correct?
I have a silicone mold I purchased and I am thinking those do not need to be lined, correct? I dont know what the heck I am doing...but I want to learn.


----------



## semplice (Mar 17, 2012)

Not Hazel, but if you're using 100% coconut milk, then yes you would add the lye to the coconut milk.  The first time I did that, I got a layer of fat on the top, and liquid on the bottom.  I stirred it up, and the soap came out great anyway.  To combat that, I now use the minimum amount of water needed to dissolve the lye, then add the coconut milk immediately after I've added the lye water to the oils (which I learned to do from this forum!)

You can leave the water as is in Soap Calc, just replace the recommended amount with coconut milk.

Silicone molds do not need to be lined.  That's why I switched to them.  I SUCKED at lining molds!


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 17, 2012)

semplice said:
			
		

> Not Hazel, but if you're using 100% coconut milk, then yes you would add the lye to the coconut milk.  The first time I did that, I got a layer of fat on the top, and liquid on the bottom.  I stirred it up, and the soap came out great anyway.  To combat that, I now use the minimum amount of water needed to dissolve the lye, then add the coconut milk immediately after I've added the lye water to the oils (which I learned to do from this forum!)
> 
> You can leave the water as is in Soap Calc, just replace the recommended amount with coconut milk.
> 
> Silicone molds do not need to be lined.  That's why I switched to them.  I SUCKED at lining molds!


I don't like mold lining. 
Perfect information. Just what I wanted to know.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 17, 2012)

semplice said:
			
		

> Not Hazel, but if you're using 100% coconut milk, then yes you would add the lye to the coconut milk.  The first time I did that, I got a layer of fat on the top, and liquid on the bottom.  I stirred it up, and the soap came out great anyway.  To combat that, I now use the minimum amount of water needed to dissolve the lye, then add the coconut milk immediately after I've added the lye water to the oils (which I learned to do from this forum!)
> 
> You can leave the water as is in Soap Calc, just replace the recommended amount with coconut milk.
> 
> Silicone molds do not need to be lined.  That's why I switched to them.  I SUCKED at lining molds!



I do it similar to the way semplice does it. I had problems with using 100% coconut milk as the liquid. So now I split the liquid amount half water and half coconut milk. I dissolve the lye in the water, add it to the oils and then add the coconut milk.


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I do it similar to the way semplice does it. I had problems with using 100% coconut milk as the liquid. So now I split the liquid amount half water and half coconut milk. I dissolve the lye in the water, add it to the oils and then add the coconut milk.



You add the coconut milk before mixing at all or how long after adding the lye water?

I'm seriously considering making IrishLass's salt bar recipe for my second soap-making attempt.  I'm really a recipe-follower, so I feel a little lost...

I'm hoping I can find coconut milk at my grocery store.  I live in the Boonies, so it's sometimes difficult to find things.  I'm pretty sure I couldn't find powdered coconut milk.

Is there anything really important about soaping with milk that I need to know?  

ETA:  I'll probably just use my wooden loaf mold.  I've read that salt soap hardens faster, so how long do I wait before unmolding and cutting into bars?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## semplice (Apr 17, 2012)

When making salt bars in a loaf, you want to cut them an hour or two after you pour.  They harden REALLY quickly!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 17, 2012)

Mom2LilMan said:
			
		

> You add the coconut milk before mixing at all or how long after adding the lye water?



Not Hazel, but the way I do it is dissolve my total lye amount with an equal amount of water in weight (lye needs to be added to an equal amount of liquid in order to be able to dissolve properly). The rest of my liquid amount that my batch calls I add as coconut milk directly into my oils, making sure to stickblend it in well. You can add the milk to the oils either just before adding the lye solution, or just after the lye solution is mixed in, i.e. when the oils/lye solution are emulsified, but not at trace yet. I've done it both ways with no problem, but since this is your first time, you might find it easier to stickblend it into your oils before adding the lye solution.



			
				Mom2LilMan said:
			
		

> I'm seriously considering making IrishLass's salt bar recipe for my second soap-making attempt.  I'm really a recipe-follower, so I feel a little lost...



Don't hesitate to ask!   



			
				Mom2LilMan said:
			
		

> I'm hoping I can find coconut milk at my grocery store.  I live in the Boonies, so it's sometimes difficult to find things.  I'm pretty sure I couldn't find powdered coconut milk.



If your grocery store has an ethnic aisle with Thai/Asian ingredients, you should be able to find canned coconut milk there. That's where my local grocer stocks theirs. I can't find powdered there, though. _But_, I'm very blessed to have a large Asian grocery store down the street from me that carries all kinds of hard-to-find goodies, and they sell several brands of powdered coconut milk & coconut cream as well as several brands of coconut milk in cans _and_ in cartons. I'm very spoiled that way.    



			
				Mom2LilMan said:
			
		

> Is there anything really important about soaping with milk that I need to know?



The most important thing is the scorching issue (which the 'split method' completely eliminates), and the possible overheating while gelling issue. Not all milk soaps overheat while gelling, but it's good to keep an eye on things if you plan on gelling and to move your mold to a cooler area if you see your soap raising and/or cracking while going through gel. With my own milk soaps, I've found that overheating/not overheating depends on certain factors. Depending on my particular formula, mine normally don't overheat unless I also add honey, or if the formula contains 100% coconut oil. If I see things getting out of hand when I peek inside my mold, I just uncover my mold and move it to a cooler area. Some soapers like to blow a fan on their overheating soap. *Or* you could choose not to gel your batch at all by putting it in the fridge immediately after pouring into your mold. That's the beauty of soaping- there are several tricks to get around or avoid potential problems.  



			
				Mom2LilMan said:
			
		

> ETA:  I'll probably just use my wooden loaf mold.  I've read that salt soap hardens faster, so how long do I wait before unmolding and cutting into bars?



You'll just have to play it by ear (or eye). :wink: With my own salt soap recipe, I'm usually unmolding and cutting within 6 hours or less. I like to gel all my soaps, so I keep an eye on things to see when it's gelling and then firming back up from gel. As soon as I feel that my soap is firm enough to cut (using a gloved finger), but still very warm/hot, I unmold and cut. If I don't cut while the soap is just firm enough and still warm/hot, it will be a royal bugger if not impossible to cut later than that. 

HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> the way I do it is dissolve my total lye amount with an equal amount of water in weight (lye needs to be added to an equal amount of liquid in order to be able to dissolve properly). The rest of my liquid amount that my batch calls I add as coconut milk directly into my oils, making sure to stickblend it in well. You can add the milk to the oils either just before adding the lye solution, or just after the lye solution is mixed in, i.e. when the oils/lye solution are emulsified, but not at trace yet. I've done it both ways with no problem, but since this is your first time, you might find it easier to stickblend it into your oils before adding the lye solution.



I see IrishLass already answered your question. I've done it both ways but I generally add the lye solution, blend and then add the milk. It would be best to do it the way IrishLass suggested since she's an experienced soaper. I've been known to really mess up some batches.


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Great!  Thanks so much for the help!  

I don't particularly care about my soap gelling at this point in my soaping "career."  It's just for home and gift use.  Should I cover it at all then?  Or just leave it uncovered?  I probably won't have room in my fridge. 

I'm off to measure my mold and figure out how much of everything I need to get!  

Skip skip skip...


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Based on the measurements of my mold, I come out with needing 71.96 oz. of oil.  That seems like a LOT!  What would be a more manageable amount?  Two containers of Louana coconut oils is 63 oz.  Would that work out right?


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Also, does this recipe use 38% water?


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 17, 2012)

And then fragrance!  How much for almost 4 lbs. of soap?  

I have the EO sampler from Bramble Berry, so that's about 1/2 oz. each.  Otherwise, I have access to purchase only a few EOs like Lavender & Rosemary and some FOs.  The FOs say they are skin safe for M&P soap.  Would that be OK?  

I'm just trying to avoid having to order online.  Trying to buy locally for this project.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 17, 2012)

After using SoapCalc, this is what I come up with (20% SF):

63 oz. CO
23.94 oz. water (using the split method should be 9.236 oz.)
9.236 oz. lye
14.704 oz. coconut milk (split)
15.75 oz. salt
Fragrance I'm not sure about yet.

Do these numbers look right then?

Thanks!


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 23, 2012)

Today's the day for making salt soap!  Since I never heard back from anyone on my previous questions, I'm going with what I posted.  I'll be using a little less coconut milk (13.5 oz.) and a little more water b/c I didn't want to buy two cans of milk for needing an ounce more.  I'm a little nervous about the soap fitting in my mold, but I think that surely it will.  Crossing my fingers!  Wish me luck!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry for not getting back to you, Sarah.

Your liquid amounts looks fine.

From what I can tell on SoapCalc in regards to your lye amount, it looks like you will be using a 20% superfat, which is fine as well. 

If you are worried about your soap batter overflowing your mold, just prepare to have a soap-safe container in reach that can act as an extra mold to hold any overflow.

I say go for it and let us know how it turns out! 

IrishLass


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 23, 2012)

63 oz. of oil was JUST the right amount!  It fit perfectly in my mold.  Whew!

I'm really nervous about this soap!

1)  I'm afraid I waited a little too long to stir in the fragrance and salt b/c by the time I poured it into the mold, it was a little gloppy.  

2)  The soap did gel.  That was pretty cool to watch.  I didn't see signs of it getting too hot though, so I hope all is well. (Sorry, iPhone pic.)







3)  After two hours, there are still some soft spots that look like they are gelled whereas the rest went back to opaque.  I don't know if this is normal or not.






4)  It's really oily.  Maybe I should've superfatted at a lower percentage?  Will this soap always have oil seeping from it or will the curing process make it less oily?

5)  I'm really nervous about knowing when to unmold and cut!  Eeek!

This was great fun, though!  SIL's soap is going to turn out perfect (not salt soap) after her first batch failed.  I can't wait to give away some salt bars.  Praying they turn out!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 23, 2012)

I like to cut my salt soap when the soap is still hot and has just hardened back up from gel (use gloves to protect your hands while doing this). Otherwise, they'll get too hard to cut if you wait too long. 

As for the oily spots- oftentimes it will absorb right back in. After you cut, just let the soap sit for a few days, and if there are still some oily spots that haven't reabsorbed, just blot them off.


IrishLass


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, so I should cut really soon then, huh?!  I'm irrationally scared of this!


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 23, 2012)

I did it!  Will the bars shrink?  They are 3.5 inches square by approx. an inch thick and pretty darn big.  Or should I cut them in half maybe?






There's definitely a "chemical" smell to them when I was cutting them.  I'm assuming that's OK at this stage.

So, just leave them on the counter for a day or two before putting them away to cure? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 23, 2012)

They'll shrink as they cure, so I wouldn't cut them in half. And don't worry about the smell- that will pass.

IrishLass


----------



## Mom2LilMan (Apr 23, 2012)

Great and great!!  Thanks for your help!  

Now the LOOOOONG wait begins...


----------



## Pamela (Apr 23, 2012)

Your salt bars look great...I've made 2 batches uses IrishLass' recipe....love them.  One question do you wrap them?  I have a mold with a lid and used that...then wrapped them...I had a volcano like reaction in the middle part of the bar....a crack and some up the soap kind of bubbling up...not bad just cut it off in the area so I had a nice square bar.  Ordered some silicone molds from BB that are individual bars....was wondering if I should just cover with saran wrap and leave out on the counter.


----------



## majstor (Apr 24, 2012)

When i was kid i used to go to the sea every year and was instructed to bathe parts of body with bruises and such . Sometimes it was really painfull but wound healed much faster. I guess this salt soap works in similar fashion and it seems that best way to utilyze it is to just drop soap in tub and let it melt.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Apr 24, 2012)

majstor said:
			
		

> When i was kid i used to go to the sea every year and was instructed to bathe parts of body with bruises and such . Sometimes it was really painfull but wound healed much faster. I guess this salt soap works in similar fashion and it seems that best way to utilyze it is to just drop soap in tub and let it melt.



You can just add regular salt to your tub to make salt water. For the salt soap, you use it just like regular soap. If I have an area that needs healing (my new tattoo for instance), I suds up and let it on the area for awhile, then rinse.


----------



## flavapor (Apr 24, 2012)

At the beginning of this thread someone said not to use epsom or dead sea salt, why?


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Apr 24, 2012)

Not sure on the Epsom salt, but the DSS draw water, which will set the bomb off.


----------



## flavapor (Apr 24, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> Not sure on the Epsom salt, but the DSS draw water, which will set the bomb off.



The soap will explode???


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Apr 24, 2012)

Ha! I'm an idiot. I was thinking bath bombs. I think in soap it will end up dissolving and leave pitted soap.


----------



## flavapor (Apr 24, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> Ha! I'm an idiot. I was thinking bath bombs. I think in soap it will end up dissolving and leave pitted soap.



ok, so regular table salt or regular sea salt.


----------



## myhnabird (Apr 25, 2012)

Ooooh... salt bars...! 

I've been lurking on this forum for several months and even though I've been making soap for several years, I'm not a very inventive soaper so haven't felt I've anything to contribute. 

The first I'd heard of salt bars was on this forum and eventually I worked up the courage to try them. Mine have been curing for nearly 4 months and I just this minute tried my first one in the shower. Oooooh....!!!! It's like I used Ginger Ale for the water! I'm thinking BB's Champagne might work well. I'm in love! Such a lovely, clean lather - and my skin feels great. Yeah, salt bars are definately part of my repetoire now.

Man, and I thought beer soap was the cat's meow....

Mary in BC


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 25, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> Ha! I'm an idiot. I was thinking bath bombs. I think in soap it will end up dissolving and leave pitted soap.



Yeah- it's not pretty from what I've heard.

IrishLass


----------



## brandnew (Apr 25, 2012)

*salt soap*

could one just add a geneorous amount of salt to a recipe? Or do I need to follow a genuine salt soap recipe? By generous I mean if the oils were 600g just add 200g ? Just to benefit from the 'extra' lather? Thanks


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: salt soap*



			
				brandnew said:
			
		

> could one just add a geneorous amount of salt to a recipe? Or do I need to follow a genuine salt soap recipe? By generous I mean if the oils were 600g just add 200g ? Just to benefit from the 'extra' lather? Thanks



You don't have to follow a specific recipe or add a specific amount of salt, but there some general guidelines to follow seeing as how adding salt will actually _diminish_ your lather instead of _adding_ extra lather.

Because of the diminished lather factor, salt bar recipes are formulated to contain a very high amount of the uber lathering coconut oil. This is because coconut oil soap is pretty much the only kind of soap that has shown itself to lather in the presense of salt water. It's very possible that 100% PKO or 100% babassu oil soap will do the same since they are also high lathering oils, but I don't know of anyone who has put that to the test yet. 

Having said that, the kind of lather you can expect from a salt bar is somewhat different from the lather of a bar without salt. Depending on how much salt you add in a 100% CO salt bar, it can range from very foamy/creamy (that's with 100% salt added), to more of a foamy bubbly mix with lesser amounts of salt. The ratio of bubbly lather to foamy lather increases the lower you go on the salt (i.e. it will be more bubbly than foamy with less salt). 

Some people like to go with 100% CO to 100% salt as per oils. When I first started making salt bars, those were the ratios I used as per Iben's recipe. Then I started playing around and experimenting until I reached the recipe I use now, which I like even better. And that's what everyone needs to do- play around with ratios to see what they like better. My present fomula contains 25% salt, 100% CO and either coconut milk or goat milk as my liquid, superfatted at 13% because that's what I ended up really liking better. 

Other people use 80% salt, some people use 50% salt, ect.., some people lower the CO a little and add in some extra oils. It'll be different for each person as to what they like better (you'll have to play around), but you'll want to make sure to keep your CO level fairly high to squeeze some bubblage out of it- I would say at least 50% CO, but that's based on what others have said. I've only ever used 100% CO with my own.

So, to answer your question- yes, you can add 200 grams of salt to a 500 gram batch.


IrishLass


----------



## brandnew (Apr 25, 2012)

*salt soap*

THANK YOU Irish Lass!!! All the info gives me something to relect upon....I think I'll pass til I'm ready to do a PROPER recipe, more than likely yours!! I wasn't going to add it to a high in CO recipe...I *really appreciate *the help you experienced soapers give us newbies!!!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 25, 2012)

Glad to be of help. 

IrishLass


----------



## Hazel (Apr 25, 2012)

flavapor said:
			
		

> At the beginning of this thread someone said not to use epsom or dead sea salt, why?



I've heard the minerals in DDS causes problems with saponification. There have been comments about the soap oozing liquid/oils.

Several people have said soap made with Epsom salts also oozes and doesn't harden up. However, I have heard you can use both DDS and Epsom in MP soap. I don't know if this is true. I've never tried either in any type of soap.

I tried DDS in bath bombs. The oil did seep out by the next day and eventually the surface of the one bomb I had left became pitted.


----------



## flavapor (Apr 25, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> flavapor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Hazel


----------



## Hazel (Apr 27, 2012)

You're welcome. I forgot to mention I have seen Dead Sea Mud soap in stores and I know someone on another forum made DSM soap. It appears the mud would work in CP. There must be some difference in the mineral concentration which lets mud work in soap. You could also try Dead Sea clay in soap.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 27, 2012)

I used Dead Sea Mud in my salt soap once as a sort of colorant to give my soap a black, spotty granite look to it. It worked great. I used 1 tbsp ppo and hand stirred it in at medium-thick trace right after mixing the salt in so that it would remain spotty in order to make my soap look like a block of natural granite.


IrishLass


----------



## flavapor (Apr 27, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> You're welcome. I forgot to mention I have seen Dead Sea Mud soap in stores and I know someone on another forum made DSM soap. It appears the mud would work in CP. There must be some difference in the mineral concentration which lets mud work in soap. You could also try Dead Sea clay in soap.



thanks.  

Could you do me a favor and repost that 4 dog pic that your avatar came from.   I wanted to show my husband and cant find it now.  I think its a riot.


----------



## Clemmey (Apr 27, 2012)

*Salt bar curing Time*

I just made my 1st batch of salt bars! They are peppermint, and I can't wait to try them... my only question is how long of a cure time should I do? 

By the way this soap making is addicting!!


----------



## flavapor (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Salt bar curing Time*



			
				Clemmey said:
			
		

> I just made my 1st batch of salt bars! They are peppermint, and I can't wait to try them... my only question is how long of a cure time should I do?
> 
> By the way this soap making is addicting!!



It sure is!  I would think the same as regular soap for curing but I could be wrong.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 28, 2012)

flavapor said:
			
		

> Could you do me a favor and repost that 4 dog pic that your avatar came from.   I wanted to show my husband and cant find it now.  I think its a riot.



Off topic and I'm sneaking this in so you can show your husband.  :wink: 

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26466


----------



## TeriDk (Apr 28, 2012)

*Salt soap*

Hey soapers, I made my 2nd batch of salt soap since I've read so many good things about it.  But, this time I used 100% CO with coconut milk for part of the water.  Here's where i wonder if it's gonna work.  I used canned coconut milk, shook it but not having used can milk before, when I open it I saw coconut cream (wasn't milk for sure) so not knowing I measured the cream and then mixed the lye with distiller water.  I used half water, half milk or so I thought.  Soaping went fine but when I went to store the remaining milk, I scooped a bit out and found coconut water...yikes, I think.  Do you think my soap will be ok?  It's setting up well, pretty hard 2 hous later and I used a 15%SF.  I've heard of water discount but is 50% too much?


Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 28, 2012)

It should be fine since you dissolved the lye in water. There shouldn't be any issues as long as the lye was thoroughly dissolved and blended well into the oils. It just means there is less water to evaporate out of the soap. Someone once mentioned she reduces the water amount by 50% when she makes castile batches. The stronger lye concentration helps the batch to reach trace more quickly. 

Also, you didn't really use a 50% discount because you used the concentrated coconut in place of of the blended coconut milk. I think this just might add some extra creaminess to the lather. I think it sounds like you're going to have a very nice salt batch.   

Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## TeriDk (Apr 29, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> It should be fine since you dissolved the lye in water. There shouldn't be any issues as long as the lye was thoroughly dissolved and blended well into the oils. It just means there is less water to evaporate out of the soap. Someone once mentioned she reduces the water amount by 50% when she makes castile batches. The stronger lye concentration helps the batch to reach trace more quickly.
> 
> Also, you didn't really use a 50% discount because you used the concentrated coconut in place of of the blended coconut milk. I think this just might add some extra creaminess to the lather. I think it sounds like you're going to have a very nice salt batch.
> 
> Please let us know how it turns out.



Thank you Hazel.  It cut nicely and when I washed it off my hands, I loved it
 already.  Here's a photo. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/imagesgr.jpg/


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice! You did a great job with it. I like the two tone layer and how you did the top. Is it creamier with the concentrated coconut? Did you scent it?


Also, I hope you don't mind. Your link didn't work so I fixed it.


----------



## flavapor (Apr 29, 2012)

TeriDk said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That does look great!  and thanks Hazel for the dog pics!


----------



## TeriDk (Apr 30, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Very nice! You did a great job with it. I like the two tone layer and how you did the top. Is it creamier with the concentrated coconut? Did you scent it?
> 
> 
> Also, I hope you don't mind. Your link didn't work so I fixed it.



Thx for the fix.  Have problems with imageshack on my iPad.  This is a lilac salt soap. Non-colored soap on top.  The color is alkanet powder mixed with a bit of oil before adding. 

  Thinking of making one with kelp powder since it has a bit of an ocean smell.


----------



## flavapor (May 1, 2012)

I just made some too!  It was very easy, so I am thrilled.  

I put Ocean Breeze FO in which I know seizes like the devil, but that was what I wanted it to do.  I used some blue ultramarine to get a pale blue and had set some aside and left it white.  Once the blue was in the mold I poured the remaining FO into the white with a little white mica/TD and added it on to the blue.  The just for Sh*ts and giggles I dusted it with crystal colored glitter specs.  

It looks great!  I wish I would have had  a little more white on top, I was shooting for a 75/25 ratio and ended up with more of a 85/15.  The white has "waves" so I am calling it Seaside.

I hope I can wait the month to use it!!


----------



## Hazel (May 1, 2012)

TeriDk - 

I've used kelp powder in CP and it stunk for weeks. I couldn't believe how bad it smelled.The nasty smell did eventually fade. Of course, this is just my opinion that it smelled bad. Someone else might like the scent of kelp powder. It did add slight coloring and a little exfoliating texture.                                                                                                                     



			
				flavapor said:
			
		

> I put Ocean Breeze FO in which I know seizes like the devil, but that was what I wanted it to do.  I used some blue ultramarine to get a pale blue and had set some aside and left it white.  Once the blue was in the mold I poured the remaining FO into the white with a little white mica/TD and added it on to the blue.  The just for Sh*ts and giggles I dusted it with crystal colored glitter specs.
> 
> It looks great!  I wish I would have had  a little more white on top, I was shooting for a 75/25 ratio and ended up with more of a 85/15.  The white has "waves" so I am calling it Seaside.
> 
> I hope I can wait the month to use it!!



Sounds beautiful! Are you going to post pics? (hint...hint)


----------



## krissy (May 1, 2012)

y'all have put me in the mood to make some salt soaps now....


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 1, 2012)

To answer a question from a little further up in the thread... Salt soap should be cured for 3 months. It can be used sooner, but isn't as good as it is with a full, 3 month, cure.

As for salt bars, I just did 25 bars the other day. I'll probably do another batch or two like that here soon, since they have such a long cure. The only thing I've noticed is that I don't like using it constantly. After about a week of using only salt soap (20% SF, 80% salt, 100% coconut oil) my skin starts to get dry.


----------



## flavapor (May 1, 2012)

I will give it a shot.  I am not sure I know how.


It didnt work, I browsed my photos and clicked, but it didnt load.  What did I do wrong?


----------



## Hazel (May 1, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> To answer a question from a little further up in the thread... Salt soap should be cured for 3 months. It can be used sooner, but isn't as good as it is with a full, 3 month, cure.



I mentioned curing on the first page.  :wink: 

To be fair, I did say 2-3 months.



			
				flavapor said:
			
		

> I will give it a shot.  I am not sure I know how.
> 
> 
> It didnt work, I browsed my photos and clicked, but it didnt load.  What did I do wrong?



Did you click "host it"?


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 1, 2012)

Ha, my memory sucks. I just saw that someone asked how long cure time was and didn't look back in the thread (neither did they apparantly, so at least I'm not the only one, LOL).
I've found for my personal use, I don't have a problem with them after a month, but they do definately dissolve faster, lol. For sales/trades, however, I stick with 3 months.


----------



## flavapor (May 1, 2012)

nope!  Didnt know what that was.  Let me try again

You must provide a valid auth token or dev key. see http://code.google.com/p/imageshackapi/ ]

The above is what popped up when I hit host it.  Do I have to hit the IMG box above also? [/img]


----------



## Hazel (May 1, 2012)

flavapor said:
			
		

> nope!  Didnt know what that was.  Let me try again
> 
> You must provide a valid auth token or dev key. see http://code.google.com/p/imageshackapi/ ]
> 
> The above is what popped up when I hit host it.  Do I have to hit the IMG box above also? [/img]



I don't know what that is but did you try requesting a key? A lot of members use photobucket if that helps you.  Please let me know what they say about a key.



			
				bettacreek said:
			
		

> Ha, my memory sucks. I just saw that someone asked how long cure time was and didn't look back in the thread (neither did they apparantly, so at least I'm not the only one, LOL).
> I've found for my personal use, I don't have a problem with them after a month, but they do definately dissolve faster, lol. For sales/trades, however, I stick with 3 months.



I've noticed that in long threads. People join in further into the discussion and ask questions that have already been answered. Speaking of a bad memory - there are times I have to go back and reread a thread from the beginning because I've forgotten what was discussed previously.


----------



## flavapor (May 1, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> flavapor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did request a key and it wont let me log on.  I will try photobucket.  I am as good at computers as you are at flying a 747 thru a hurricane in an ice storm!


----------



## flavapor (May 1, 2012)

ok, so I set up a photo bucket acct, now what do I do?
edit  lets see if this works

http://s1078.photobucket.com/albums/w481/plquail/


HA  it worked.  The one on the far right is the salt bar

The first one is a m&p swirl
second is a whipped soap swirl
third one is some seriously ugly soap that was a failed swirl rebatched to give me that lovely dog crap brown color, so I wet felted it.  Now its a scrubby soap thats at least nice to look at.


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad it worked.   

Your salt bar is lovely. I like the layer look and how you did the top. I can see a little bit of the sparkles. "Seaside" is a good choice for a name. You do great swirls, too. The MP swirl is especially gorgeous with all the vibrant colors. 

Now that you can post your pics, I expect to see many more from you.


----------



## flavapor (May 2, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Yay! I'm glad it worked.
> 
> Your salt bar is lovely. I like the layer look and how you did the top. I can see a little bit of the sparkles. "Seaside" is a good choice for a name. You do great swirls, too. The MP swirl is especially gorgeous with all the vibrant colors.
> 
> Now that you can post your pics, I expect to see many more from you.


Oh, yes!  Did you see the purple and yellow in the background of one of the pics?  Thats my current disaster.  Never hardened.  It was a rosemary,lemon,lavender scent with the thin line being spirulina.  Looks great, smells great, just dont pick it up!  Its like jello goo.  

Its my moms favorite scent and it was for part of her mothers day basket that is gonna be minus one bar of soap!

I just made some spearmint eucalyptus swirl soap with green and black swirls, I think there is too much black in it, will find out tomorrow I guess, and I made a multi color swirl that seized so its gonna be a colorful gloppy mess.


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2012)

No, I didn't see it so I went back and looked again. How old is it? Maybe it will harden after a long cure. I had a batch like it but it eventually was usable. It never got real hard but I could pick it up.   

Gloppy mess sounds good. You never know - it could turn out wonderful.


----------



## flavapor (May 2, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> No, I didn't see it so I went back and looked again. How old is it? Maybe it will harden after a long cure. I had a batch like it but it eventually was usable. It never got real hard but I could pick it up.
> 
> Gloppy mess sounds good. You never know - it could turn out wonderful.



Its a week old.  The funny part is part of the batch was fine and part was not.  Maybe something to do with the fragrance oils?  The EO's didnt harden and the FO's did.


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2012)

I don't think the problem would be caused by EOs. Did you use a high percentage of olive? Did you soap at a cool temp? 

You might want to wait a week and see if it hardens a bit. You may have to rebatch if you've used the recipe before and it turned out fine.


----------



## flavapor (May 2, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I don't think the problem would be caused by EOs. Did you use a high percentage of olive? Did you soap at a cool temp?
> 
> You might want to wait a week and see if it hardens a bit. You may have to rebatch if you've used the recipe before and it turned out fine.



No, soybean, ricebran, coconut and palmkernel.    Yes it was a cool temp, room temp.


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2012)

I'm just guessing but you might have had false trace if the oils got too cool. I think you may have to wait a little to see if it firms up. Please let me know later what happens with it.


----------



## flavapor (May 2, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I'm just guessing but you might have had false trace if the oils got too cool. I think you may have to wait a little to see if it firms up. Please let me know later what happens with it.



ok will do.  It can just sit on the counter and look pretty.


----------

